# utiliser son PPC G4 comme écran...



## iette (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me suis aperçu ses derniers jours que 2 de mes logiciels dont je me sers quotidiennement dans mon travail ne pourront bientôt plus être effectifs sur mon PowerPC. Du coup, je pense à éventuellement investir dans un mini mac. Sachant que mon Power PC a un bon écran, je voulais savoir si c'était possible de l'utiliser uniquement comme écran avec le mini mac ? Voire même, est-ce qu'il ne pourrait pas me servir également comme disque dur de sauvegarde ? Ca serait le pied non ?
Merci pour vos conseils !


----------



## lappartien (19 Février 2012)

ça manque de précisions ça madame d'abord quels logiciels et quel G4 , c'est qu'il y en a des logs et des G4 
En plus un G4 c'est pas forcément un écran 
alors, power book g4 ou i mac g4?
dans ce cas oui pourquoi pas comme DD quoique je n'en vois pas the interest .
comme écran idem .mais bon c'est possible.


----------



## iette (20 Février 2012)

Bon alors j'ai honte ... je viens de regarder la rubrique "à propos de ce mac" et c'est même pas un G4 c'est un G5 !
Alors c'est un :
I mac avec juste un grand écran, 1,8 Ghz PowerPC G5. 2Go DDR SDRAM avec Mac OS X version 10.4.11.

Alors l'intérêt de l'utiliser comme DD et comme écran, c'est tout simplement que je vais être obligée de racheter un mac parce que 2 de mes logiciels de travail (coolpaie qui fait de la paie d'intermittent et Finale qui créer des partitions) ne fonctionneront bientôt plus sur le processeur Power PC.
Le truc c'est que si j'achète un mini mac, il va falloir que je rachète un écran et puis je voudrais pouvoir utiliser la time machine sur un disque dur pour sauvegarder mes données et il faudrait alors que je rachète aussi un DD.
Euh, c'est compréhensible ce que je dis ?
Du coup, vu qu'il est encore en bon état et avec un bon écran je me suis dit que plutôt que de le jeter autant qu'il me serve.
C'est possible ?


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2012)

ben faut voir tes terminaisons 

perso j'ai un power mac g4, je ne sais pas si tu pourras faire cela. à priori ça me semble possible voir les branchements possibles sur ton imac g5.voir sur site apple ou sur ton livret mode emploi les branchements.Sûr que garder un écran mac et un DD au prix où à la revente vaut ton G5(? combien) faut voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IMac_G5

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h59 ----------

le disque dur du G5 me semble plus dfficile là faut attendre la réponse d'un spé.


----------



## CBi (20 Février 2012)

Je ne pense pas qu'il soit possible de transformer ton Mac en écran "inerte" sans faire fonctionner le Mac G5, mais il y a 2 solutions qui répondent peut-être à ce que tu recherches =

- utilisation du Mac comme écran étendu d'un autre Mac (ou d'un PC, d'ailleurs) = Screen Recycler fait le boulot superbement, sur une base VNC, pour peu que l'on ait des machines pas trop poussives (G4 ou +) et un réseau correct (je l'utilise avec du 802.11b sans problème).

- contrôle de Macs multiples à partir d'un seul clavier et souris = Synergy. Ici les macs restent indépendants dans leur fonctionnement mais fonctionnent comme s'ils étaient collés les uns aux autres, obéissant au clavier et à la souris de l'un d'entre eux.


----------



## lappartien (20 Février 2012)

le spé est passé. C'est super


----------



## iette (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour votre aide !

Bon c'est vrai qu'il y a toujours la possibilité de l'utiliser comme 2nd écran mais c'est pas vraiment ce que je souhaite. Reste à voir si ça peut valoir le coup de le revendre... Mais c'est que je m'y suis attachée moi!
Tant pis pour moi ! En tout cas merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## alexcmoi37 (21 Février 2012)

bonjours si tu veut j'ai un ecran 22pc et un disque dur externe de 500go qui me sert a rien on pourrai faire un échange


----------



## CBi (21 Février 2012)

Je n'avais pas réalisé que dans le montage que tu imagines, il n'y a pas d'autre écran que le G5 : dans ce cas c'est encore plus simple : pas besoin de soft supplémentaire si tu as Leopard sur ton iMac : il suffit de configurer le partage d'écran pour qu'il aille voir le Mini automatiquement dès l'allumage et boom... La seule contrainte est d'avoir un écran pour le Mac mini au début, le temps de le configurer comme acceptant le partage d'écran, mais ta TV doit pouvoir faire l'affaire.


----------



## iette (21 Février 2012)

CBi a dit:


> Je n'avais pas réalisé que dans le montage que tu imagines, il n'y a pas d'autre écran que le G5 : dans ce cas c'est encore plus simple : pas besoin de soft supplémentaire si tu as Leopard sur ton iMac : il suffit de configurer le partage d'écran pour qu'il aille voir le Mini automatiquement dès l'allumage et boom... La seule contrainte est d'avoir un écran pour le Mac mini au début, le temps de le configurer comme acceptant le partage d'écran, mais ta TV doit pouvoir faire l'affaire.


Ah chouette alors ! Bon ben ça devrait pas être très compliqué de trouver un autre écran pour le démarrage.
Et sinon, pour en faire également un DD de sauvegarde en même temps, ça te semble imaginable ?


----------



## CBi (21 Février 2012)

iette a dit:


> Ah chouette alors ! Bon ben ça devrait pas être très compliqué de trouver un autre écran pour le démarrage.
> Et sinon, pour en faire également un DD de sauvegarde en même temps, ça te semble imaginable ?



Je ne suis pas un spécialiste de TimeMachine (si c'est ça que tu veux utiliser comme logiciel de sauvegarde) mais il me semble que son utilisation sur un disque en réseau n'est pas disponible "de série" et demande de mettre un peu les mains dans le cambouis...

Mais ceci dit c'est bien sûr tout à fait possible = de la même façon que tu actives partage d'écran sur le mac mini pour pouvoir le voir avec l'écran de l'iMac, il te faut activer partage de fichiers sur le iMac ce qui te permettra d'accéder avec le Mini au disque dur de l'iMac.


----------

